# pwede matulog? hehe sino gustong sumama sa malaysia?



## shidi

Hi all, another phrase of tagalog I'm trying to understand.

If I'm not mistaken matulog means sleepy or something and sino means who. But I can't figure out the actual meaning of the phrase.

Thanks in advanced for your helps


----------



## niernier

> pwede matulog?hehe sino gustong sumama sa malaysia?


*Can I sleep?Who wants to go with me to Malaysia?*

gusto means want and sumama(root word sama) means "to go with/come along/accompany".


----------



## shidi

Maraming salamat...


----------



## shidi

One question, is it "in Malaysia" or "to Malaysia"?


----------



## Ajura

shidi said:


> One question, is it "in Malaysia" or "to Malaysia"?



Actually the correct sentence is 
Pwedeng matulog? Hehe, sinong gustong sumama sa malaysia

Is it allowable to sleep or Can I Sleep? hehe, Who wants to go with me to Malaysia.


----------



## niernier

Thank you for the correction Ajura. 

On a second thought, "pwedeng matulog?" is more properly translated as "Is it allowed to sleep?". There was no Tagalog pronoun ako("I") but depending on the context it could also mean, "Can I sleep?"


----------



## shidi

Thanks Ajura & niernier 

How can I tell which is the right context?


----------



## Ajura

shidi said:


> Thanks Ajura & niernier
> 
> How can I tell which is the right context?



I think when you are talking personally with that person it is easily used, It is ambiguous when written, you can either assume the first one or the second one, I think you should better not use this sentence in phone or written conversation.


----------



## shidi

Understood.

Maraming salamat


----------

